# CM-140 and weird low freq SPL



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

Im new to REW and i have just bought a Galaxy CM-140 spl meter and a Beringer UCA202.

I think i have everything hooked up ok but when i run a test tone i get a weird curve on the low end.

Am i doing something stupid?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There have been similar plots from people using the UCA202 with the RS meter, though not with the lift starting at such a high frequency. Seems it might be some characteristic of the UCA202, how does the UCA202 loopback measurement look?


----------

